# Large FW ray



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Dame this thing is big

Heres the link
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...ish/photo6.html


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn that thing is friggin Huge


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

HUGE 
would love to see that thing in my Tank heh


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow i'm speechless. any idea on the species?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn that thing is massive


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i wanna go fishing there


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

holy crap thats massive


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

it could impale a person!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OMFG... that is huge and gorgeous.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

phil said:


> wow i'm speechless. any idea on the species?


 its a _Himantura Chaophraya_


----------

